# We finally bought...



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

After lurking on this and other forums for 18 months or so, we finally bought our motorhom, and I take delivery today. 

Some time ago we decided that we favoured an American RV for our extended European travels to benefit from space-creating slide outs. We found our 2005 Coachman Mirada quite unexpectedly at the Knutsford Show where it was displayed by a 5th Wheel outfit who had taken it in part exchange. We're well chuffed and look forward to getting to know the vehicle in the coming days.

mango


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good luck Mango.
We loved all ours despite the odd 'challenge' driving in Europe. 
I figure anywhere a dust cart gets we can get.

Ray.


----------

